# Join me....murder s/a



## rockysowner (Nov 9, 2011)

My Goal for the next three days is to completely murder any SA thought that pops into my head. I will be on 24 hour watch and if I have one stupid paranoid SA thought I'm going to start singing all my favorite songs and laughing at my own thoughts as if I was telling someone they were ridiculous for thinking that.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

You have my sword.


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

count me in.


----------



## Identity (Mar 27, 2012)

..and MY axe!


----------



## anonbearssoul (Feb 27, 2012)

> and if I have one stupid paranoid SA thought I'm going to start singing all my favorite songs


I like this. Killing SA softly with song


----------



## Mia Q (Dec 30, 2010)

Sign me up!


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

You have my shield ^^


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)

> You have my sword.
> ..and MY axe!
> You have my shield ^^


...yeah yeah and my bow, let's go to Mordor already and cast SA in the fires of Mt. Doom


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Here is my fire breathing dragon.


----------

